# Quad Ready For Winter



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Plow is all on put together (snow flap, markers) and have my front brush guard all on with the winch fairlead all setup. The quad to the left I sold.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Pipes did you turn a profit on the 2nd quad?

so now your just down to 1 again?
how you gonna due the Plow snow and Ice Fish trick on the same day now? be putting the Plow on/off alot again this winter?

later 

sublime out


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks great. Your girl friend wasn't mad you sold the other one?


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey can I barrow that thing.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

maybe LJ sold the quad to his girlfriend? lol I always thought you would keep the twins they matched nice


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

deere615;1086614 said:


> maybe LJ sold the quad to his girlfriend?


It wouldn't suprise. Any thing to make a dollar.payup


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I bought the second quad for $1,000 and sold it for $2,200. Nah my girlfriend likes riding with me she said. This glacier minute mount plow is simple to remove and put back on so no worries about ice fishing.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Lux Lawn;1086602 said:


> Hey can I barrow that thing.


come grab it larry it is all yours bud


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Would love to have that for the sidewalks at this complex I take care of.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Lux Lawn;1086821 said:


> Would love to have that for the sidewalks at this complex I take care of.


I would have gave ya a great deal on the other one i had with a plow


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1086817 said:


> I bought the second quad for $1,000 and sold it for $2,200. Nah my girlfriend likes riding with me she said. This glacier minute mount plow is simple to remove and put back on so no worries about ice fishing.


thats a nice profit!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

deere615;1087262 said:


> thats a nice profit!


ya a real nice profit


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1086176 said:


> Plow is all on put together (snow flap, markers) and have my front brush guard all on with the winch fairlead all setup. The quad to the left I sold.


Its a cat got to give it too ya. How many wheelers did it take to find out Cat rules the ground? See these pics of some cat power!


----------

